
Ask HN: If you provide a free trial period for your product, how long is it? - Elect2
And why?
======
dariojcravero
At [https://views.tools](https://views.tools) we're giving users a 30-day free
trial provided you enter your CC details upfront.

Our product will be involved deep enough into your tech stack that you need a
bit more than the standard 7/14 days to try it out.

We're testing this model first because of the feedback we got from other YC
companies (we're part of YC SUS 2018). They said we should charge as soon as
we can to get validation. Most of them charged too late and regret it because
there wasn't enough commitment from their users.

On this talk from the lectures [https://youtu.be/xZi4kTJG-
LE?t=1986](https://youtu.be/xZi4kTJG-LE?t=1986), the speaker suggests going
more aggressively at it and ask for an annual agreement with a 30-day money
back agreement instead of a free trial. The point is that it gives us
validation and commitment. We're discussing that now.

